# help! bearded dragon keeps closing both eyes.



## DevilsDesign (May 8, 2013)

We've had our new baby about 4 days, when we bought him from the store they told us he was male and about 8 to 12 months old. He was also on reptile sand substrate. I have continued this in his new home and he likes to sleep in the corner of his viv. Now im not a newbie and I used to have 25 beardies, each very healthy and happy, ive never had any of my beardies close both eyes constantly. He will open them to feed or once every so often but they remain closed most of the time. Ive gently sprayed his eyes and him as he has beenshedding but as far as I can see his eyes are fine when open, no swelling or anything. He is well looked after as were all my dragons but im really worried as I've not ever had this problem before. Please help im already in love!!! I also forgot to mention he is eating and poking fine if that helps?!?


----------



## legallyblonde (May 13, 2013)

To be honest I'm stumped. I'd not use sad, but your an experienced owner so you know the risks and I won't lecture, your choice. However, there might be a small sand particle in his eyes that you can't see. Sounds like you've tried to wash it out though. Maybe a bath? I assume all your temps are right and that he has some hides? It may just be that he is getting used to his surroundings so taking it easy. 

Mine did this with one eye but she had a bit of dust in there which was sorted with a good bath cause misting didn't get it as she kept closing her eyes.


----------



## DevilsDesign (May 8, 2013)

Just to let you know, took him to vets, they couldn't see anything wrong with him, just to be safe though we were given eye ointment. Possible dust in eye!Came home from work and he's as happy as Larry and hungry like you wouldn't believe. Thank you.


----------



## legallyblonde (May 13, 2013)

Glad he is ok  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

